

In everything, it's all about the frame - boredguy8
http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2007/04/04/AR2007040401721_pf.html

======
boredguy8
Perhaps not "all", but it's important. Sure it's an old article, but good, and
worth revisiting. It's also the consistently hardest part for so many people
to come to terms with: "But my work is good!" Yes, but if you can't present
it...

Steak on a garbage can lid, to paraphrase Cliff Huxtable, is never appetizing.

------
jfb3
Not only is it important that the work be good it's important that people have
time to listen, like sometime other than when they're late to work. Geesh.

